# Impossible to change jobs if you're a foreigner?



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi everyone. I've been living and working in SA for the past 6 years, initially on an intra company transfer permit for 2 years and thereafter on a quota work permit.

When I got the quota work permit I was told by colleagues and friends that I would have the luxury of easily being able to change jobs anytime I wanted as long as I stuck with the same occupation. Well, I've been trying to change jobs since 2012 or 2013 and it seems absolutely impossible to even get an interview call! I don't consider my CV to be that bad honestly... I have more than 10 years of experience and a Masters degree from a world class university. But it seems as though prospective employers are not even looking at my CV! I'm stuck with the same employer since I arrived here! Do I need to become a permanent resident here to even be considered seriously for a job? Then what good is this dumb quota work permit??? I'm in the manufacturing industry by the way. 

Any help or advice sincerely appreciated! 

- Frustrated "foreigner".


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Hi everyone. I've been living and working in SA for the past 6 years, initially on an intra company transfer permit for 2 years and thereafter on a quota work permit.
> 
> When I got the quota work permit I was told by colleagues and friends that I would have the luxury of easily being able to change jobs anytime I wanted as long as I stuck with the same occupation. Well, I've been trying to change jobs since 2012 or 2013 and it seems absolutely impossible to even get an interview call! I don't consider my CV to be that bad honestly... I have more than 10 years of experience and a Masters degree from a world class university. But it seems as though prospective employers are not even looking at my CV! I'm stuck with the same employer since I arrived here! Do I need to become a permanent resident here to even be considered seriously for a job? Then what good is this dumb quota work permit??? I'm in the manufacturing industry by the way.
> 
> ...


Hi Nostalgia Nut, 

Does your quota work permit mention your current employer? If not, there should be no reason why potential employers wont interview you. You are legally allowed to change employers, provided you notify Home Affairs by submitting a copy of your new contract, that's all. 
Perhaps attach of your permit and a capture of the immigration act where it explains what a quota work permit is. 
This is just my suggestion, good luck.


----------



## hopeful1986 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi,

From personal experience it may just be employer perception of the assumed difficulties entailed in hiring foreigners. Barring the exclusions of AA/EE positions, a number of potential employers have assumed that I bring extra admin in the sense that I only want to job for permit purposes, or that I will need letters from them and require extra admin and expose them to scrutiny etc even before asking me about my permit situation. It's unfortunate but a reality, but it can be overcome. I recommend that you cast the net as wide as possible. It's hard to find a job in South Africa in general, even for south Africans and with certain assumptions that some employers reach when they see that you are foreign, it does mean that you need to send off as many applications as possible. I think permanent residency alleviates the situation, though. I've seen many ads for citizens or permanent residents only do there's hope once that is done.

good luck!


----------

